# Water Filter



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

I’ve just bought a RaceGlaze Water Filter and looking for some advice on using it please.
I will only be using it for final rinse. Do I use it after wash but before applying wet coatings (e.g. Detailed Online SiO2 Gloss Detailer, Turtlewax etc), or rinse after wash normally then apply coatings and rinse with filtered water? TIA.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Rinse off the car with regular water first to shift the shampoo, then rinse off with the filtered water, then apply your coating.
I suppose you will get those that will rinse off their shampoo with DI water and have done, but I like to move the shampoo with some force with the pressure washer.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We recommend that you wash off the shampoo with tap water so the filtered water is only washing off the tap water as the next stage- its the most economical way of using it.

Then apply coatings and rinse off if you need to - but you will find that the filtered water looks different (more sparkly) and will behave differently on the paint - its less 'sticky' due to no minerals in it to bond to the car.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

we have a youtube video on the water filter


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

RaceGlazer said:


> We recommend that you wash off the shampoo with tap water so the filtered water is only washing off the tap water as the next stage- its the most economical way of using it.
> 
> Then apply coatings and rinse off if you need to - but you will find that the filtered water looks different (more sparkly) and will behave differently on the paint - its less 'sticky' due to no minerals in it to bond to the car.


Thanks for the reply, just to confirm are you saying use filter again after coating? I did the 1st bit as you said - tap rinse, filter rinse, coating, filter rinse - and was pleased with the end result.


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

WHIZZER said:


> we have a youtube video on the water filter
> 
> YouTube


Great thanks, looks like I did it right "by chance". Did realise after watching the video that having connected the filter to the hose I used from the tap, it will have had some non-filtered water in it first. Will try the watering can method next time to see how it works in comparison.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Or get a suitable length of hose to just use with the filter - thats what I set up

Note that using tap water in a hose will leave deposits inside to which the filtered water will rinse off onto your car - not much but enough maybe to show, especially if the hose had been well used


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

RaceGlazer said:


> Or get a suitable length of hose to just use with the filter - thats what I set up
> 
> Note that using tap water in a hose will leave deposits inside to which the filtered water will rinse off onto your car - not much but enough maybe to show, especially if the hose had been well used


I'm just lazy, have a spare length in the garage.


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Used the spare hose today, can't say I noticed a huge difference, but still well impressed with end result, Forgot to take pics, will get some tomorrow morning (if I remember).


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Remembered the picture, forgot to post


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

My set up, a coiled hose which tucks away nicely into a section of duct. Flow meter to keep an eye on usage. Webbing strap for transporting. 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Radish293 said:


> My set up, a coiled hose which tucks away nicely into a section of duct. Flow meter to keep an eye on usage. Webbing strap for transporting.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for this, spotted it on your own post.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

That's absolutely brilliant @Radish293! I think I'll be copying that bad boy.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

How much water would you typically expect to use from this for the final rinse? Tempted to get one, but trying to figure out the costs.

Thanks


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

For me, it takes me exactly 7 minutes to rinse 2 cars, so 3½ mins per car (hatchbacks). I get 6.3 litres per minute out of the end of my DI rinse hose (thin bore hose so low flow), so 3.5 x 6.3 = 22.05, so 22 litres of DI water per car.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I think 3.5 minutes is too long - I can do my Range Rover in 70 seconds, and did a Volvo V50 in less than a minute a couple of weeks ago.

As long as you generate a wave of water over the entire car, and I use either an open hose or sprinkler attachment, then you dont need to spend that much time/use that much water. 

Maybe using a PW you take longer as can get the wave generated so easily so use a bit more ' to make sure' but I so rarely see even a couple of spots when I've done my cars.

If you start at the roof and let that wash down, and walk along the car to see that wave all up the height of the car, you can be sure you've covered it all.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I have mine in the loop the entire time in the summer as I have to wash in direct sunlight (I have no other option) so I get through my resin pretty quickly, got only knows how many litres I use :lol:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

RaceGlazer said:


> I think 3.5 minutes is too long - I can do my Range Rover in 70 seconds, and did a Volvo V50 in less than a minute a couple of weeks ago.


I'd love to see a video of this.
This is an example of mine in use from 1:03


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> I think 3.5 minutes is too long - I can do my Range Rover in 70 seconds, and did a Volvo V50 in less than a minute a couple of weeks ago..
> 
> If you start at the roof and let that wash down, and walk along the car to see that wave all up the height of the car, you can be sure you've covered it all.


Thanks Mark for your assistance earlier. I ordered up the water filter with bracket. So hopefully that will make my life easier when it comes to drying the car and those dreaded water spots!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

RaceGlazer said:


> I think 3.5 minutes is too long - I can do my Range Rover in 70 seconds, and did a Volvo V50 in less than a minute a couple of weeks ago.


Mark, I'm pretty sure I've asked this before for some sort of evidence a DI rinse-down of a car in the time you claim. Please don't misunderstand, I'm not trying to be arsey here, but your website states 5-7 litres to rinse down a car and you now say you can do it less than a minute. That doesn't make any kind of sense to me. I'm not sure whether it's because my car is black because if I miss a tiny spot I get water spots so I can't rush it. Is your car white or something? I'd love to be able to get around a car in under a minute so I'd love to see what I'm doing wrong. Thanks. 👍🏻


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Radish293 said:


> My set up, a coiled hose which tucks away nicely into a section of duct. Flow meter to keep an eye on usage. Webbing strap for transporting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask where you got the coiled hose please? I've found a few but most seel to have awful, or fake reviews.

Thanks.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

bildo said:


> Can I ask where you got the coiled hose please? I've found a few but most seel to have awful, or fake reviews.
> 
> Thanks.




















Sorry ugly just seen the post. The Hose was from Aldi, a good price and the quality is fine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

